# Who is gonna hit it in the Morn



## strutlife (Jan 3, 2014)

Just wondering how many of you all are gonna battle 20 degrees in the mornin to try to whackem?


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm going but I'm in So Fl. Lake Okeechobee will be around 58 in the morning. Hope that pushed some more birds down. I was in Disney 2 weeks ago and the ducks were all over the place. It was sickening.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Me and another guy from the forum will be at butler island in the morning its cool down here.  I was hoping it to be a little warmer.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 3, 2014)

Come on triple S. 


DB


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish could go in the AM. I have to work so I can take next Friday off to go hunt the MS delta for three days.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll be at Butler as well. Gonna be cold in tha morning.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 3, 2014)

I had to break ice this morning and by the time it was shooting light most of the hole I made was froze over again.  Decoy bag froze to the tree I hung it in and decoys were twice as heavy coming out with all the ice on them.  Didn't even get a shot at a bird so I'm going try rabbit hunting in the morning and try ducks again on Monday in hopes some come down from up North by then.


----------



## folded77 (Jan 3, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> I'm going but I'm in So Fl. Lake Okeechobee will be around 58 in the morning. Hope that pushed some more birds down. I was in Disney 2 weeks ago and the ducks were all over the place. It was sickening.
> 
> DB



I was there tue and had to work hard for 10 birds between 2 guns you should hit it just right with this front


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 3, 2014)

Heading west to freelance for a week.  Looking forward to single digits


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 3, 2014)

joepuppy said:


> I'll be at Butler as well. Gonna be cold in tha morning.



Where are yall staying tonight?  If not we will see y'all in the morning me kwillis and another buddy are down.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hittin the Hill in the morning, hoping my little honey hole will do good


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks folded, we'll see. I hunted there this past Saturday and Sunday at it wasn't so great, 3 Sat and 2 Sun. Not nearly as many birds as last year but there are still a bunch of birds, they're just not working to the calls and dekes. Hope this front helps. Will report back tomorrow afternoon.

DB


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 3, 2014)

Cant get it if you don't hit it.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 3, 2014)

Big tides and strong winds should make for a sporty morning on the coast. I REALLY hope this front pushed something down. Anything will do!


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 3, 2014)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Hittin the Hill in the morning, hoping my little honey hole will do good



I was there last weekend and it seemed pretty dead.I'm gonna try the river.hope the water isn't too high


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 3, 2014)

jay sullivent said:


> I was there last weekend and it seemed pretty dead.I'm gonna try the river.hope the water isn't too high



Ended up limiting out by 8 when I was there on the 30th, hoping it'll be as good as then. When I was at the river everything was high. Creek I normally hunt, the water kept on going and the birds were scattered everywhere.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 3, 2014)

Not sure if I'll try standby or just head straight to Champney. It'll be chilly, but I've seen colder...


----------



## hrstille (Jan 3, 2014)

Hitting the Altamaha in the morning. This high water is letting me hunt spots I ain't been able to hunt in years.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll be in the blind by 6:30 Lord willing with my buddy from church. There was already a little ice on the pond when I when and got thing setup for the morning. I just hope it want be to bad. So will see if we can get it done in the am. Good Luck all and be safe.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ill be breaking ice in the morning. Good luck everyone


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 3, 2014)

Yep, we hit it this morning, had boat motor trouble first thing then finally got set up.  Didn't see but a couple ruddies and a whole bunch of coots.  

Got invited to hit a private hole in the morning, he only shoots it 3 times a yr.  It usually holds mallards and geese.  

we will see.


----------



## lchristian_2003 (Jan 3, 2014)

Steelshot me and joepuppy are at the days inn. We are kicked back watching the game at the moment.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 3, 2014)

Im going! New place I havent personally seen, but supposedly there has been a few flying over. Walker County pot hole. About half an acre. I bet I'll be busting ice all morning. I just want a duck


----------



## warmouth (Jan 3, 2014)

The 3 degree weather monday is what I'm looking forward too. Heading up to Chickamauga Lake if anyone wants to go. Will be working on a small boat leak tommorrow, so all should be good.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 3, 2014)

Hitting butler in the morning. There were good birds on it until this afternoon. Didn't see many. Perhaps they are still in the area. Steelshot I'll have a blue Tacoma and a big red beard. Say hello.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Guys, y'all PLEASE be careful out there with the freezing temps.


----------



## wildman0517 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup be out early in the Am going to be cold plenty of coffee , good luck to all


----------



## triton196 (Jan 4, 2014)

were going we are hitting a big river everything else will hopefully freeze up making the ducks go to the river.


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 4, 2014)

Went to the boat ramp at the river this morn 
No body else there, water is High!!
We decided to change plans and head to the lake.
Set up now waiting til shooting light


----------



## LoganWilson (Jan 4, 2014)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## maughdr (Jan 4, 2014)

Butler is DEAD...nothing flying at all


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2014)

Killed 4 in the swamp. Letting it calm down today. Salt water in the morning.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2014)

maughdr said:


> Butler is DEAD...nothing flying at all



Plenty of shooting over there. Got myself a nice spread of birds.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 4, 2014)

Rough morning on lake okeechobee. Plenty of ducks around just not getting them to commit. Still an amazing morning, brought my son out for the first time on the mud boat. He's hooked. Wants to come every time. 

DB


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2014)

We killed 1 woodrow this morning in the swamp.  had a couple big ducks work the spread early.  Probably should have took the shot but I was with a friend and his swamp.  He was wanting them to land. 

Still a good day though.  was very cold and most of the swamp was frozen, but some open water.  Hoped the ducks would want in there.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

We ended up with 9 out of blind 20 this morning.  The birds just didn't want in there like the other week.  Whoever was in 22 should have done pretty good.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> We ended up with 9 out of blind 20 this morning.  The birds just didn't want in there like the other week.  Whoever was in 22 should have done pretty good.



Total tally was 51. You had nearly 10% of the birds lol


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd be a lot happier if me kwillis and another buddy had 18, but ill take what I get.  How did yall fare?


----------



## SouthrnPride (Jan 4, 2014)

Steelshot how you keep getting picked for the good blinds? You know someone?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 4, 2014)

Well my buddy and I went in this morning to a frozen pond and had no luck. I broke a lot of ice and my dek's and lines all got frozen up again. Birds came by looking to land but the pond was frozen over at that time. I saw 6 Mallards and to teals and had a great time playing on the ice. maybe next time.
 the ice and the ice won.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hunted with Killer Elite this morning in the swamp. We killed four woodies.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

SouthrnPride said:


> Steelshot how you keep getting picked for the good blinds? You know someone?



Between that lucky rabbits foot and the fifty I slide em in the morming.   I can get pretty much whatever I want.  Naw just kidding it was pure luck I was shocked.  Jw did anyone hear that 6:42 shot off champney or the river I couldn't tell.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 4, 2014)

Going back out, this time to duck heaven. STA 3/4.
Should limit out before 8. Let's see.

DB


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Between that lucky rabbits foot and the fifty I slide em in the morming.   I can get pretty much whatever I want.  Naw just kidding it was pure luck I was shocked.  Jw did anyone hear that 6:42 shot off champney or the river I couldn't tell.



That wasn't champney. Sounded like butler. I was in east champney.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I'd be a lot happier if me kwillis and another buddy had 18, but ill take what I get.  How did yall fare?



We had a mixed bag of goodies. Lots of goons out there today.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 4, 2014)

The Fever said:


> That wasn't champney. Sounded like butler. I was in east champney.



It wasn't us.  I will say my patients was tested to the extreme this morning.  I had a pair of golden eyes 15 yards sitting on the water 2 minutes before shooting time.  That took alot of will power I'm not gonna lie.  Glad to hear yall did alright over there.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 5, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> It wasn't us.  I will say my patients was tested to the extreme this morning.  I had a pair of golden eyes 15 yards sitting on the water 2 minutes before shooting time.  That took alot of will power I'm not gonna lie.  Glad to hear yall did alright over there.



Heard on that. Next time you boys come down shoot me a line. We might could get breakfast that morning.


----------

